#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Pipeline Risk Assessment Software

## abduh137

Assalamualaikum, 



I currently doing pipeline risk assessment using Muhlbauer model, and so far I have develop a xls-based form to evaluate the pipeline risk. I need information wether any similar software available from pipeline risk assessment. IMHO, risk assessment for process facilties are more adequate provided by software developer. 

Thank you
AssalamualaikumSee More: Pipeline Risk Assessment Software

----------


## whmughal

If anyone got ORBIT+ Pipeline DNV Software with ***** , please share it. 
Please help.

Regards,

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## aaguiar

Like whmughal, I would like to know ORBIT+ Pipeline DNV Software with *****.

----------


## nouses

salam
I am interested in Muhlbauer's model. The first part is understood (the four indexes i.e. third part, corrosion, design and incorrect operations) but the  leak impact factor (LIF) calculations is not that clear for me except the score regarding the product, the other scores are not clear. 
It seems that you master this model. If you can help me understand it is very kind of you. 
In fact my questions are: how do you score the leak impact factor (there aren't enough examples explaining this as for  the 4 indexes)? I mean what are the weightings that you are using?
How do you score the overall risk score? I mean, after computing the 4 indexes and the LIF what is considered acceptable risk and not according to you?
It will be very helpful for me. Many thanks beforehand.
I have Muhlbauer' book if someone is interested and some new articles which review the model.
salam

----------


## nouses

salam
I posted Muhlbauer's book.
I do greatly appreciate a response regarding my request
salam

----------


## abduh137

dear nouses
the idea of muhlbauer model, is qualitative risk assessment. that's why i don't need to measure exactly consequence as it refered as LIF in muhlbauer model. then, consequence factor value represent by leak impact factor shall be able to scale qualitatively the consequence of pipeline failure. By this meaning, you can scale gas to liquid, large diameter to small diameter, high consequence area to rural or remote zone, and other area receptance value (environmental, business, agriculture, etc). To do this, you can refer to some approach in Muhlbauer book.

Hope this answer your question.

----------


## nouses

salam
thank you for your response even though I would have preferred an example for scoring the LIF unfortunately you are more interested in the index sum only. 
by the way do you think this soft could be of some interest 
It is a simulator for engineering the flow of oil, water and gas in wells, pipelines and receiving facilities. Here is the link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
salam

----------


## abduh137

dear nouses,
in addition to my reply, what i have learned from Muhlbauer approach, that the model did not exactly direct us to develop risk category. Since it's based on qualitative score based, the result of the risk assessment need further explanation. That's why, I more emphasize for this model to be consistently scaleable over all pipeline system (gas, crude, multiphase, HCA, non HCA, onshore, offshore). 

For the software, let me check it first. Thank's anyway

Salam

----------


## nouses

salam
thank you once again. 
if I find something I will let you know
salam

----------


## nouses

salam 
dear abduh137  
I agree with you. I am trying to use this model in pipeline risk management; the first part is good - I mean the index sum. But the other is not clear and the overall risk score also. May be we, in the forum, can think about it and develop our risk score model. If you want to share your spreadsheet or your way of using the model it would be very kind of you. 
By the way regarding the last software I have no idea about it because I could not download it (limited downloads)  but I have another one which is very interesting. Here is the link if someone is interested
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
it is called algor 23
salam

----------


## whmughal

Dear All, 
You can find DNV Orbit Pipeline Software installation files on following link,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It would be highly appreciated if some one please provides me ******** for that ... I badly need it for my own learning not for some commercial use... I have uploaded installation utility file with installation license key but still unable to install  I cant pay 70,000 USD for software purchase ... plz help... 

Regards,

----------


## gliidemit

wonderful! thanks for the info..


__________________

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pipeline Risk Assessment Software

----------


## aku94

mr abduh, can you explain for me about leak impact factor and how to calculate it and select a scenario for that

----------


## aniket00786

If u have ******** plz share it

----------


## aniket00786

Hey 
If any body have any soft ware about pipeline risk assesment
plz share it

----------


## LOST

please upload again. the link is dead.
thanks

----------


## aaguiar

nouses, I agree with you. The second part of Muhlbauer is not clear because during the book we receive recomendation about scores for the pipeline threats. But, in the leak impact factor the recomendations become subjectly.

----------


## amqazw

thanks for spreadsheet

----------


## aaguiar

Can you send me this spreadsheet?
I had more difficult to understand the leak impact factor because the score depends of the application and the security selected for pipeline operator.

----------


## sakib321@live.com

all of you are talking about a lot softwares and spreadsheet altough i am registered user but there is no link from where i can download such software or spreadsheet
please share

----------


## m.zinou

If anyone got ORBIT+ Pipeline DNV Software with ***** , please share it.
Please help.

Regards,

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ALEX1212

do you can  reupload  the link please

----------


## nuramzan132

Please share the spreadsheet of muhlbauer method...
Thanks in advance.

----------


## nnarvind

Hello Friend,


I am interested in Muhlbauer's model , kindly upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pipeline Risk Assessment Software

----------


## krishnnaa26

Hi 
Can share the risk evalaution xls sheet to krishna.bhpvteam@gmail.com?
Thanks in advance

----------

